# Gatesy Farewell evening



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

As many of us know the redoutable Mr Michael Gatesy Gates is off overseas for approx 2 years to marry his lovely lady in her homeland of Prague , as he leaves on the 10 th of june , we dont have a lot of time left to farewell him , and some of our good mates are up the Whitsundays , fishing their bums off . So , heres the thing , we will be having a few drinks and some dinner at the Oaks Hotel Neutral Bay on this Thursday evening the 29th of May 08, arriving at 6.00 pm and stay as long as you wish , i realise its short notice , but i'm sure we can gather a good group of AKFFers to wish Mike Bon Voyage , could you please signify intent here , or PM Bazzoo and let us know your coming , it will be a top little evening , and for any one who cant stay on , please pop in for a beer . Peril said he was bringing his clarinet and has actually grown an Aker Bilk type beard and goatee for the occasion and Gatesy is going to play the organ , Ho Hooooo , i wont miss that what a hoot


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm afraid I will not be able to make it as I step off a plane on thurs am and then in the evening have a prior .......... maybe on the weekend or following week would be miles better - sorry !


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Bugger Baz you suck on picking dates, I'm off to the clarence river for a fishing trip that day.

cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYrbRo4AAB/XgEAQQIUIoBCAP+/foDAAulDQp5U8R6kZ6pk2kPU9IYwmJkwEwABFPyRkm1T1HqPUGg0epNDm+8incy8X+N6qbVL6lX3ozsoyNlKY1QJYwSgKz4cwTHBipjtYXsK84vMuC01mPRuM6kiezp1SXmj3kpFZLz+/FGPUYaGsOwmTXCrqzEuR+OERc3QcBtaB0lSsKFWOXssmA93sWAQT00OS8QBipnOkCWX8XckU4UJCK20aOA==


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep Guys , i realise its late notice , and sorry for that , but we can only work with what we have so lets hope some of you can make it if not i will just have to sing alone with the Peril Gatesy band :lol: :lol:


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Should be right for this. And might even have a job by then.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

great clarkie , was just about to pm you , see ya there


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Good luck Mr Gates, I can't make it down to Sydney but will be there in spirt. Hope you have a fantastic time over there. Looking forward to those Carp reports :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol:

http://journals.worldnomads.com/maria_brett/gallery/1566.aspx.........and have a happy Xmas  :shock: :twisted:


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry,up in Newcastle that night...all the best as our continental reporter -as said...and yes carp soup in paprika is a speciality as are carp in big vats at the markets!
Regards,
johnny


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

justcrusin32 said:


> Bugger Baz you suck on picking dates,


Yeah, Thursday is locals night at the Burrawang!

I'll see what I can do..

I know I won't be Buggering Baz though.. :shock:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

fisherdan said:


> [quote="justcrusin32"
> 
> I know I won't be Buggering Baz though.. :shock:


Dan , i am very pleased to hear that , on receipt of that news , i can now have a pleasant relaxing night :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

looks like everyone else has used all the good excuses, so i'll have to come :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeaaaaahhhh Keza


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

If I make it I would have to crash somewhere, Kerry, is your puppy 18mths yet, I might need to cuddle something after a night a the Oaks.. ;-)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

fisherdan said:


> If I make it I would have to crash somewhere, Kerry, is your puppy 18mths yet, I might need to cuddle something after a night a the Oaks.. ;-)


puppies only 7 months but he's been debollocked so you won't need to use protection  
You are welcome to crash, i'll fold out the sofa for ya.
Not a good time of the month round here but i could do with the support.

Do you want to come here first ? (we could share the driving across the bridge :lol: ).
i'll drive, you drink


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

AAAhhhhhhhh look at that , i loooove it when a plan comes together :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

fisherdan said:


> If I make it I would have to crash somewhere, Kerry, is your puppy 18mths yet, I might need to cuddle something after a night a the Oaks.. ;-)


Plenty of 18 somethings to cuddle which you can pick up at the Oaks.... many of which will look like dogs in the morning!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> Am i right in assuming 6pm as i need an excuse to continue my leaving work early routine :twisted:


I'll be there around 6


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gatesy enjoy the night, unfortunately its a bit far for me to travel and shout you a cool one


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Gatesy , yep , its 6 pm at the Oaks ,we have around 10 starters , which is excellent , Occy , dont bring the dumbells tonight , cause then i will have no excuse to come and have a coffee with you at the Blue Room a Go Go at Hunters Hill ;-) ;-) , and , Justcruising took the last Bazzooka he needed it for a contest he is going in up the coast , so i will be making another couple of Bazzookas in the next few days , so Occy , you will be getting the 09 model , just released ;-) ;-) , well almost just.Should be a good night ,SBD will be bringing his twin cousins who are finalists in the Miss World Contest :shock: and with Peril on Clarinet and Gatesy on keyboard and Keza doing his Tom Jones impersonations  , and Dave 73 said he will be buying everyone the pizzas all night   ,boy , will we be having fun . :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And you cant make stuff like that up .


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

My excuse for not going.. oh hell nobody cares anyway

Gatesy, around this time last year I stayed in Cesky-Krumlov, a small Czech town south of Prague. While wandering around the town square I bumped into, of all things, a few guys wearing "Australian Fly Fishing Team" shirts. As I hadn't spoken English to anyone other than my wife for several days I engaged these Australians in conversation briefly. And the conversation involved two things, where could they get a good beer (from them, and I was able to help) and what the hell are you doing here? (from me). To my surprise they swore that the fishing in the Czech republic was pretty good.

Gatesy, perhaps you've already sussed out the fishing there. Anyway, have a great trip and keep in touch.

And all have a good time at the farewell -- and please take a camera -- a pic of Occy attempting to "pull a boiler" would be priceless.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> SBD will be bringing his twin cousins who are finalists in the Miss World Contest


They're from the ladyboy section, but they look pretty good through beer goggles.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

sbd said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> > SBD will be bringing his twin cousins who are finalists in the Miss World Contest
> ...


Here they are


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Youll wanna be wearing more than bloody sunnies if the Mariachi twins get their hands on ya :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: , phewwwwww Dave , i didnt know it was THOSE twins   :shock: , Hmmmmmm perhaps i better have 17 schooners before i get there . :shock:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

looks to me like their parents may have been cousins to


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry Mike, being my own Boss has it's drawbacks, I couldn't convince myself to get the time off, gotta finish this wall before the weather turns tomorrow!

Have fun Mate!


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Sounds like it was going to be a good night. Would have come but I just got back from a road trip on the mid north coast.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Well , the Gatesy farewell has been run and won , a very enjoyable evening with 9 starters , Fisherdan had a previous engagement with work  ,Dave 73, Keza,Gatesy ,Bazzoo,Peril,Clarkos,SBD,Paul b, Occy,attended and had a ball, theres no doubt about it , every occasion i have had together with the members of this forum have been sooooooo friendly and funny  ,Keza was on top of his form and entertained us well , especially when the Mariachi twins arrived a little late with Occy :shock: :shock: , who was by the way looking a little red in the face and slightly disheveled :shock: :shock: :shock: , awwww those twins .We were also graced by Pauls wife and two girls for the early part of the evening and that was a pleasant surprise and it was much appreciated to have some beauty at our table , and your daughters are really special mate .Gatesy gave all the free goodies to peril , and i found on having a quick peek at some of this legends gear that he gives himself 6.5 kgs start on his scales    , thus a 1 kg fish becomes a 7.5 kg fish immediately :shock: :shock: , after that , i didnt want to really look at his measure , as the dissapointment would have been too much to bear . Peril entertained us well with his impersonations of Akker Bilk with his clarinet ;-) and Gatesy played a tune for us all on the colonic trumpet :lol: :lol: :lol: , just by way of a parting salvo. SBD [dave ], insisted on paying for the whole evening with some of the proceeds from the sale of one of his reels :shock: , which he promptly bought back . Occy did a table dance for us and looked really becoming in his black stockings and suspender belt   , then the Mariachi twins started to fire up :shock: :shock: , so i thought it best that i call it a night then , but left the boys batting on and in good cheer , Thanks Fellas it was a great night , farewell for now Mike , we will miss you mate , but stay on as a mod and post often.See ya in 2 years buddy ,we'll keep an eye on the harbour for you . 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

it was at the Eagle, wasn't it


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Top night at AKFF HQ. I didnt realise it was at these gathering where we solved the worlds problems, revolutions were started, all fishing techniques and mysteries were solved and Gatesy gave everyone a showbag!!
Great to catch up with you all and all the best to M.Gates, master carp fisherman!

Dan, nice looking wall dude!

Dave


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

keza said:


> it was at the Eagle, wasn't it


Keza, did you have your head warmer on too tight , at the eagle ???????, at the Oaks , yep there ya go , those were 2 nice daiwa reels mate , they were a good buy


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > it was at the Eagle, wasn't it
> ...


Barry i was just checking i was with the AKFF and not at the wrong table. 

i reckon Dan is building a lake, what will he stock it with ?


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

keza said:


> i reckon Dan is building a lake, what will he stock it with ?


Bloody big burly Brown Trout and brass knuckled Bass.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

hey Dan,
GET BACK TO WORK :lol:


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

keza said:


> hey Dan,
> GET BACK TO WORK :lol:


I just came in you heartless party animal!!!

I've been working under lights!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Of course dan you could stock it with European carp, so that gatesy can feel right at home when he comes home from Prague for holidays :lol: :lol: .


----------

